# Help! I can't get my PCut CTO 630 to work!???



## chellebelle (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to this industry and hope that someone can help. I've just bought a cheap PCUT CTO 630 and have installed the driver that came with it...but no matter what I do, I cannot get it working. I then decided to use the COM 1 port rather than USB...still nothing. I'm out out my depth well and truly and just wondered if anyone can spare a moment to help.

Many thanks in advance,
Michelle


----------



## T Time Graphics (Mar 21, 2011)

What operating system are you using on your computer? What cutting software are you using?


----------



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

All your answers are here...
USCutter Forum

Latitude42


----------



## RedemptionMan (Oct 23, 2011)

For help setting up go here Creation PCUT CTO630


----------



## insigniashirts (Jul 18, 2012)

check mo po ang port com port mo dapat naka set sa com1, makikita mo po yun sa device manager tapos hanapin mo yung port, right click mo lang tapos properties, tapos hanapin mo yung dropdown gawin mo xa na com1. goodluck sa business!


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

when you have installed the driver in the device manager make sure you change "flow control to hardware" if this is not changed can also stop the cutter playing up.

try keep com ports to around 1-3, baud rate can be 9600-19200. depending on the software you are using.

if your still struggling to get the cutter working pm me and i can have a look at your settings for you?

Signzworld


----------



## lemarque (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, I wanted to follow every step in installing my new CT0630. I've tried 3 installers/drivers downloaded from different sites but all of them stops at the command prompt. It doesn't finished it to the transferring of necessary files. I have windows 7 prof and I don't know why the installation doesn't finish. Thank you for any help.


----------



## techjohn (Dec 27, 2012)

lemarque said:


> Hi, I wanted to follow every step in installing my new CT0630. I've tried 3 installers/drivers downloaded from different sites but all of them stops at the command prompt. It doesn't finished it to the transferring of necessary files. I have windows 7 prof and I don't know why the installation doesn't finish. Thank you for any help.



Hi am also new in this industry, though i have tried downloading the driver from site below:

Creation Australia. Downloads

the driver of CTO630 and it works.


----------



## tim1964 (Dec 27, 2012)

had the same problem with a creation ct1200 kingcut , no matter what i done the cutter would not print... tried tons of software , bought a serial to rs232 convertor ... no joy... bought an old p4 computer with a comport to rs232... no joy.

contacted creation hk and bought a new usb board ... no joy.

they now tell me it could be the main board so i have ordered that as well.

it seems that this cutter has a huge problem of communicating with a pc.

trust me done it all... 3 computers with different operating systems ... followed the install to the letter ... all settings correct ... software sends the cut command to the printer but the printer does nothing...

its annoying and many hours lost but the cutter will do a self test cut on the display panel.

wasted 4 weeks so far 

tim


----------



## Chesterpg (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi! Same problem po akin, cutting ang. Lumalabas, pero walang cutting na nangyayari and after few mins. Error port lumalabas wala din lumalabas na baud setting sa cutter plotter ct 0630 . 
Salamat po!


----------



## Ralpogi (Jan 15, 2016)

Chesterpg said:


> Hi! Same problem po akin, cutting ang. Lumalabas, pero walang cutting na nangyayari and after few mins. Error port lumalabas wala din lumalabas na baud setting sa cutter plotter ct 0630 .
> Salamat po!



Sir can you help me? Kasi naka install na ako ng corel. Angproblema ko po eh di ako maka cut thur cutter plotter di kasi siya mainstall sa add as a printer and wala din ako driver pang install sa cutter plotter nawala kasi nireformat ko po. What to do? Contact me sir 09176325905


----------



## jaymark (Oct 1, 2016)

working laser I cant cut the heat transfer paper anyone can help one by one I'm solving this for 2 days


----------

